# Hi again!



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I've been a stranger again, sorry. Things have gotten even more twisted up and busy, but hey- what's new? 
Let's see- I've gotten a couple of messages about the two poofy boys but no official takers yet. I really hope someone decent contacts me soon, they need their own flock(s.) Sweet as can be, but boys nonetheless.

Our little white D'Uccle girls started laying, right on time- they're at about 6 months last week. Yay! So tiny and cute. I found it on the ground in the coop this morning to tell the truth! My guess is one or the other's first egg, rather than Jackie (she's almost a year now) because J hasn't been laying for a while, and this is particularly tiny. 









Let's see.... I'm officially homeschooling my kids, perhaps through the duration of the rest of their schooling- unless we can get them in at a local private school, I can't handle the public school system anymore, not where I am. Good schools as far as they go, but- well it's just been a crazy year. I gave them almost a full year to get it figured out, but most of the teachers are still as lost as the kids a year into this thing.

All I'm saying is when your kid has 5-7 subjects, and every one of those subjects lays between 2-4 assignments on you every single day.... not including the required videos and tests and quizzes etc.... that's a LOT of busy work. Especially for a non college level course. And if you have more than one kid to try to keep on target and they don't want to? I don't hold it against the teachers, I really don't. All I know is that I couldn't do it anymore- not when they get no benefit aside from an education from doing so. You know what I'm saying. Where I am, there are no athletics, no school til last week, and then only 2 days/wk, except they get cancelled at least one of those days for snow every week. So- why continue?

Ummmm- yeah that's all I've got for now. We sold all our current inventory and cannot get more bc things are so crazy and unknown right now... aside from that everything is about as usual!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's a big egg for a little D! 

I can not imagine how bad it's been for parents with school age kids during this pandemic. I'm not a teacher by any stretch of the imagination. I don't know what I would have done had I had school age kids during this time. 

And your absence has been noticed just so you know. 

I'm not surprised you're having trouble getting inventory. It seems to be a widespread problem. I can't get a brush cutter for my tractor due to a lack of parts.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

With all that's going on, I'm almost glad I retired from teaching when I did.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Dan- yes. Be very glad! It's a total mess. That's all I can say about it!

Awww thanks Robin! It's good to be missed! 

If I had kids in elementary school I wouldn't even attempt this; I wouldn't have had the patience for teaching all those foundational skills etc. I at least know myself that well. 
I'm excited for the kids tho- they're 9th grade and turning 15, and 6th and 12, so there's a ton of stuff they can learn they wouldn't at school. Welding from a master welder, carpentry from a master carpenter, computer science from a college professor, sewing lessons for my younger, and .... 'something' for my older. Are you seeing a pattern? All these people are in the fam- we seem to like working with our hands. 

Anyway, it will be interesting- I wanted them to learn a skill before they ran off to be grownups, so they'd always be able to fall back on it. Now, that'll be a cinch, they'll have a lot of time to pursue these sorts of things in addition to their normal studies. 
I could go on for a while I'm sure but I'll stop now! Hehe

Here's one of the little girls nested on my hand happy as can be. She did NOT want to go back outside lol!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You've pointed out one of the things I've found lacking in our schools in the past thirty or so years, trade skills. I'm sorry not every kid out there is destined to head to college and are way happier working with their hands. At least your guys get exposure to a whole other world with it comes to trade craft. 

Do you blame her? She's in a nice warm house getting tons of attention by her human.


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> I've been a stranger again, sorry. Things have gotten even more twisted up and busy, but hey- what's new?
> Let's see- I've gotten a couple of messages about the two poofy boys but no official takers yet. I really hope someone decent contacts me soon, they need their own flock(s.) Sweet as can be, but boys nonetheless.
> 
> Our little white D'Uccle girls started laying, right on time- they're at about 6 months last week. Yay! So tiny and cute. I found it on the ground in the coop this morning to tell the truth! My guess is one or the other's first egg, rather than Jackie (she's almost a year now) because J hasn't been laying for a while, and this is particularly tiny.
> ...


Hey again!

I'm so glad that our sons are out of school. The stuff I hear about public schools now a days would frustrate the heck out of me!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Yeah, they might be just a touch rotten.  I'm a sucker and I know it....

Sloppy- schools are getting to be pretty rotten. Flat out. And I do not blame the teachers. Mostly not anyway. Most are wonderful and have little control. Not fair to them I think. Anyway. Yank the soapbox away....

Check out these GIANT prints from my big rooster.... and a crash/bounce trying to fly across snow left a funny wing print too. Just for fun.  For reference, I wear a women's US size 9, in rubber muck boots.... not a tiny print on my behalf!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll bet it was a hoot watching that big boy try to fly over the snow.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

'Fly' is a stretch!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I figured. I was picturing Goliath when JP called him for treats. Lots of wing movement but no lift off.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh he’s a hoot- I’m gonna have to catch his goofy flappy waddle/run to the treats each evening on video to share. Quite silly.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's the antics that make treat time just as much fun for the humans handing them out.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I figured. I was picturing Goliath when JP called him for treats. Lots of wing movement but no lift off.


Yes, no lift off.


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

You must have discovered my "After a few glasses of Top Shelf Bourbon Nickname! 



Overmountain1 said:


> Yeah, they might be just a touch rotten.  I'm a sucker and I know it....
> 
> *Sloppy*- schools are getting to be pretty rotten. Flat out. And I do not blame the teachers. Mostly not anyway. Most are wonderful and have little control. Not fair to them I think. Anyway. Yank the soapbox away....
> 
> Check out these GIANT prints from my big rooster.... and a crash/bounce trying to fly across snow left a funny wing print too. Just for fun.  For reference, I wear a women's US size 9, in rubber muck boots.... not a tiny print on my behalf!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

sweet. Gotta love autocorrect dude.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Meet Dave-Dave the Wondercrab!!  
Dave is one of the two original crabs that started us on our crab-venture! (Yeah I'm cheesy like that...) He has been with us since September 2018, and he's grown a lot! 
Dave lived his first 4 months in a tiny little critter keeper, I kept him under the microwave lightbulb so it was warmer.... and sometimes inside it too! Hahaha the bulb warmed both spots somewhat; altho I now know it was entirely inadequate, because I finally decided I needed him to be in a real home- which meant actual heat and humidity- I'm honestly surprised he has lived this long. I was afraid I may have damaged his gills, stressed him too much, a few diff things. 
Anyway- now you've met a Wondercrab! I just knew that would make your day. Happy Friday!!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh- and just a few pretty ones I forgot to share before. Enjoy.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Overmountain1 said:


> Meet Dave-Dave the Wondercrab!!
> Dave is one of the two original crabs that started us on our crab-venture! (Yeah I'm cheesy like that...) He has been with us since September 2018, and he's grown a lot!
> Dave lived his first 4 months in a tiny little critter keeper, I kept him under the microwave lightbulb so it was warmer.... and sometimes inside it too! Hahaha the bulb warmed both spots somewhat; altho I now know it was entirely inadequate, because I finally decided I needed him to be in a real home- which meant actual heat and humidity- I'm honestly surprised he has lived this long. I was afraid I may have damaged his gills, stressed him too much, a few diff things.
> Anyway- now you've met a Wondercrab! I just knew that would make your day. Happy Friday!!


We haven't had an update on the crew in a while now. Or maybe I should say, I haven't had one. Did the others that were molting make into the new habitat?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Overmountain1 said:


> Oh- and just a few pretty ones I forgot to share before. Enjoy.


Beautiful! Stunning! I still don't miss it a bit.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Meet Dave-Dave the Wondercrab!!
> Dave is one of the two original crabs that started us on our crab-venture! (Yeah I'm cheesy like that...) He has been with us since September 2018, and he's grown a lot!
> Dave lived his first 4 months in a tiny little critter keeper, I kept him under the microwave lightbulb so it was warmer.... and sometimes inside it too! Hahaha the bulb warmed both spots somewhat; altho I now know it was entirely inadequate, because I finally decided I needed him to be in a real home- which meant actual heat and humidity- I'm honestly surprised he has lived this long. I was afraid I may have damaged his gills, stressed him too much, a few diff things.
> Anyway- now you've met a Wondercrab! I just knew that would make your day. Happy Friday!!


Wonder Crab! He probably has super powers after the microwave!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> Wonder Crab! He probably has super powers after the microwave!


There really is something wrong with you.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Actually.... it scared me to death that we might accidentally zap him when he was in there sometime! 

Robin- the jumbos are all settled in nicely and several are down for their molt- I have my fingers and toes crossed they all do well again. They're older crabs and we just never know! We only know what to look for after things are pretty bad generally.... not unlike sneaky chickens!! 
And yes, my Gene came up from molt, and I confirmed it is 'Gene' and not 'Jean' lol. He looks great tho! I just moved him over today actually, bc the new micro crab I got is down for its first molt. When it's back up I'll add it to the big tank too! 
















He (Gene) was one angry crab today!! Lol! If I had fallen into the water and some giant scooped me up, and then held me upside down.... yeah I can't blame the guy!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Does that mean they all made it that hadn't been moved yet? 

Micro crab? Does that mean they never get very big?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> There really is something wrong with you.


Why yes, yes there is. Don't you know.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm becoming more aware each day.


----------

